# MY FINISHED STEAM ENGINES AND DYNAMO



## Don1966

I have see a lot of photos of projects the guys on this forum have posted. I am still a newbie here and have only been at machining for two years. I hope someday I can create some of these superb engines I have see here. I have by trade been an Electrician and Electronic Tech for 45 years so machining is new to me and I have no pior training. I do like to read and this is how I have tought myself with the help of videos and just being here. MY thanks to these true craftsmen for sharing there knowledge with all of us here on this forum. I have only been here a short time, but glad to share with all of you my knowledge as well. Here are photos of some of my projects I hope you enjoy them.

Regards Don


----------



## crab

Very nice work Don Thm:.
Bill L.


----------



## smfr

Whoa, some nice stuff there Don! That hypocycloidal engine looks spectacular. Do you have any build pictures?

Simon


----------



## Don1966

Simon I did not think of built photos when I built these. I only started the photos since I joined the forum. I have not made any videos of them running as of yet. The engine is a epicyclic steam engine which was my second built plans I acquired from Little Machine shop.

Don


----------



## moconnor

Hello Don,

Outstanding job on each and every one! For only being at this for two years, you are off to a great start. Each one of your models shows your keen attention to detail and craftsmanship. Well done.

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## lazylathe

Hi Don,

All of them are fantastic!!!
The epicyclic sure is blingy!!!! ;D

A question on the beam engine:
Is it complete?
To my untrained eye it looks like there is a linkage missing in the front?

A very nice collection of great workmanship!

Andrew


----------



## doubletop

Don

I do like that hypocycloidal engine but what is the story with the dynamo? Is it a kit?

Pete


----------



## b.lindsey

Beautiful work Don and excellent photographs too, you should rightly be proud of each of those. Thanks for sharing the finished results and as already said, some videos would be great too. Soooooo....what do you have on the workbench at the moment coming along?? :bow:

Regards,
Bill

Edit: Pete, the dynamo kit can be found here: http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/product.php?productid=3609&cat=6&page=1


----------



## gbritnell

Fantastic work for someone new to the hobby. With so much to learn in the machining field you have done a spectacular job on your engines.
gbritnell


----------



## Don1966

Andrew the beam engine is complete as far as machining goes. I just haven't time to mount it as of yet. Thanks guy for you comments.

Don


----------



## doubletop

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Edit: Pete, the dynamo kit can be found here: http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/product.php?productid=3609&cat=6&page=1



Thanks Bill

I take the view that models should 'do something' sitting there pretty or rotating on air isn't the full story so a dynamo like this is an ideal add on. Even though it may be on 10 watts out for say 1000 watts in.

Pete


----------



## Don1966

I take the view that models should 'do something' sitting there pretty or rotating on air isn't the full story so a dynamo like this is an ideal add on. Even though it may be on 10 watts out for say 1000 watts in.

Pete
[/quote]

Pete I do have plans for the Dynamo I am currently building a Ruby Kouhoupt Marine Engine to drive it.

Regards Don


----------



## doubletop

Don

Hopefully you didn't misinterpret my message. I was saying that the dynamo would be just the thing to do what you are planning, and it appealed to me for that reason.

Of course you'll need a boiler.............. 

Pete


----------



## Don1966

Pete I did understand you reply, just wanted you to know I had plans for the dynamo that Was all.

Regards Don


----------



## cfellows

Very nice, Don. Love your fit and finish.

Chuck


----------



## Don1966

Thanks Chuck next to your work I am just getting by. I visited your web site today very impressive. I see you also got me PM.

Don


----------



## miner49r

Those are some very nice specimensyou have there Don. 
Alan


----------



## Lesmo

Hi Don

I do like your collection and your attention to fit & finish, I particularly like your epicyclic engine, its a korker, all the more so being only your second engine, a real beautiful job and no mistake, I would love to have seen the build progress of this one had you recorded it. 

Regards Les :bow: :bow:


----------



## rhitee93

Very nice engines Don. It's all relative, but I'm not sure you still get to call yourself a newbie 

Like several of the other responders, I am quite smitten with your epicyclic. How did you tackle the gears on that one?


----------



## Don1966

Les and Brian thanks for your kind words. I really don't know why I tackled a project like the Epicyclic Steam engine. It was a rough road because I ruined so many parts. Being a newbie setups is what give me problems. The plans I had, gave you plenty of info and jigs to build in making it, and the gears Brian are from Boston gears by the way. It took me over a year to complete because of the way I worked and having to remake parts. This project also cost me plenty because it is all brass, so I had a lot of #%¥*% momuents.
I had placed it on my table next to my recliner and my wife liked it so much she said you can leave it there if you want. So I purchased a doll case for it and it still sits there.

Don


----------

